# Kevin Nash Refuses to do Scripted Promos & makes Fun of PUNK



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wonder how Nash feels about having to job to that small man.

Of course he's small, dickhead, you're a foot taller than he is.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wonder how Nash feels about having to job to that small man.
> 
> Of course he's small, dickhead, you're a foot taller than he is.


now now, I am sure they are buddies in real life


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

small man, so much talent and actually entertains.

big man, no talent and boring.

yeah nash, you're so "cool."


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Quite a few people are smaller than Kevin Nash. I don't see what he finds funny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh Nash needs to get that dated mentality out of his head.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope they don't stand next to each other and Punk would do a staredown with Nash's balls.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wonder how Nash feels about having to job to that small man.
> 
> Of course he's small, dickhead, you're a foot taller than he is.


I think Nash is talking about muscle mass. Even though Punk is my #1 fave, he is pretty damn small. I wish he would hit the damn gym a lil more.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Wicked. That's why I like Nash being involved. He can play it up off of TV and he prefers not to read off a script which makes it all the more entertaining.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

And there goes all the Nash love. Good that he won't do scripted promos though.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Meanwhile Punk was joking to his friends about how Nash cant even get through a promo without fucking it up.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Kevin Nash: Once a prick, always a prick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I think Nash is talking about muscle mass. Even though Punk is my #1 fave, he is pretty damn small. I wish he would hit the damn gym a lil more.


I don't know. I remember somebody here saying they met Punk in real life at a gym and he's a lot bigger than he looks on tv. Either way, I don't care.



> now now, I am sure they are buddies in real life


I doubt it. Nash is only friends with drunks and coke addicts.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Does every main eventer has to be a bodybuilder?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe he should consider cutting scripted promo's from now on.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sure did look lost last week but he was still good.

As long as Punk GTS's him back to Orlando, I'll be happy.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

if punk is short so is hhh


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

What fucking dick bag.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

p862011 said:


> if punk is short so is hhh


Fail.

He was talking about muscle mass. 

Nash wants Punk to look like a champion before he can claim to be one.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

p862011 said:


> if punk is short so is hhh


You really aren't helping yourself with that pic at all lol. Trips is still taller. His legs are longer and his torso is longer too. Trips next to Nash looks small and he's a big dude. Punk next to nash is going to look.......funny imo. Lol.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nash better cool it, if he wants to be on TV he better mind his manners.

What an old goof.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

besides lol how do we know this is true?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

p862011 said:


> if punk is short so is hhh


HHH looks like his father.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> Wicked. That's why I like Nash being involved. He can play it up off of TV and he *prefers not to read off a script which makes it all the more entertaining.*


He screwed up his promos both the times he has been in the ring.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

by small he doesnt necessarily mean the height.. it can be Punks physique too.. anyhow.. Punk is almost the same size or bigger than HBK.. and HBK > Nash.. size doesnt matter. just job to Punk and gtfo Kev.. your time is up.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

See Nash is getting some heat. Great for a heel. Good job nash. nWo 4 life


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk looks like a pizza delivery boy, if I'm being perfectly honest. If I saw him at a show I'd have to fight the urge to give him a tip.

That being said, I find him no less entertaining for being so.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nash is a true dinosaur: big, but obsolete.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I never got behind something for how they looked, so this whole "looks like a champion" schtick makes no sense to me. If they can wretle, brawl, or in some form convince me they are a threat that is all that matters. Seriously, the most dangerous people in the real world look a lot more like Punk than Nash so I really don't understand the "bigger is better" thing...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> You really aren't helping yourself with that pic at all lol. Trips is still taller. His legs are longer and his torso is longer too. Trips next to Nash looks small and he's a big dude. Punk next to nash is going to look.......funny imo. Lol.


he is barely taller i am betting punk is 6'1 and hhh is 6'3

and hhh is mostly fat these days look at his fat ass lol

punk went toe to toe with undertaker and he did'nt look out of place due to his size or height


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I never got behind something for how they looked, so this whole "looks like a champion" schtick makes no sense to me. If they can wretle, brawl, or in some form convince me they are a threat that is all that matters. Seriously, the most dangerous people in the real world look a lot more like Punk than Nash so I really don't understand the "bigger is better" thing...


exactly need we forget all 5'9 of chris jericho took down 6'2 muscle bound goldberg


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

p862011 said:


> he is barely taller i am betting punk is 6'1 and hhh is 6'3
> 
> and hhh is mostly fat these days look at his fat ass lol
> 
> punk went toe to toe with undertaker and he did'nt look out of place due to his size or height


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rock316AE said:


>


Trying to agree or disagree... because I don't really see anything out of place, especially knowing Punk's martial arts background. Seriously, size doesn't mean that much. It's ability.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Almost 14 or so years later, Kevin Nash still has vanilla midget phobia.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Kevin Nash...back to his old ways of burying talent that is better than him.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Eh, if this is true, it's just more proof that Nash is still stuck in the mid-1990s.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wouldn't be a shocker if Nash wins a match then, smh


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Punk should be offended, Mr. Quad Tear jokes about him with the drug addict, the guy who has hepatitis and the doofus son-in-law.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

RonBurgundy01 said:


> Punk should be offended, Mr. Quad Tear jokes about him with the drug addict, the guy who has hepatitis and the doofus son-in-law.


Punk should just laugh it off. Nash, Hall, and Xpac are the biggest losers in the business. A bigger trio of stooges than Russo, Bischoff, and Hogan.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

It's so unrealistic watching punk win. We all know he would get his butt kicked in real life.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I wonder if Nash used to badmouth his good buddy X-Pac?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

It's True said:


> I wonder if Nash used to badmouth his good buddy X-Pac?


X-Pac never came close to a world title. CM Punk is a 4x world champion, and will definately be one again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's 2011, not 1994.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> It's so unrealistic watching punk win. We all know he would get his butt kicked in real life.


Then why don't you go challenge him? We'll still be here when you finally get out of the casts and traction, don't worry.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> It's 2011, not 1994.


Tell that to Big Sexy. He still think's he's "revolutionizing" the wrestling business.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

oh yes... cause you just cant lose with "Punk!... Hey Punk! Its not over!"


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I have to say I'm dissapointed in Nash. I was hoping he was going to come back to WWE and help put people over, but now I'm not sure.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Some things never change.

Nash is an idiot.



Amsterdam said:


> X-Pac never came close to a world title. CM Punk is a *5*x world champion, and will definately be one again.


Fixed.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> It's 2011, not 1994.


Was just about to post this, lol.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Trying to agree or disagree... because I don't really see anything out of place, *especially knowing Punk's martial arts background.* Seriously, size doesn't mean that much. It's ability.


say that to nash.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Internet Champion said:


> say that to nash.


I would... Nash apparently doesn't understand shit if he thinks size is all that matters... especially given one of his best friends is one of the all time greats and the same damn size as Punk...............


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

NoLeafClover said:


> Fixed.


Where did the 5x come from?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I like punk, but jesus christ, what is with people being so defensive over a grown man they never met (who by all accounts actually is a much bigger dickhead to fans than Nash, BTW) Nash was joking with his friends about punk being small when he powerbombed him. so what? he is small, and it is a little funny that the wwe champ is about 215 max. Especially to a monster like Nash. What's the big deal, he was bigging punk up on twitter before, he's not burying anyone...


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Super, just to prove a point to Nash when he and Punk face the finish should be Punk giving him a shoot muay thai kick right to the face. See if size matters then.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

vintage jorts said:


> Super, just to prove a point to Nash when he and Punk face the finish should be Punk giving him a shoot muay thai kick right to the face. See if size matters then.


this


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Nash "buried" Punk. 

The Punk dickriders are once again trying to make something out of nothing. Just let Nash put him over and move on Jesus Christ. 

Regardless, Nash > Punk


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude he wouldn't be able to fight in reality hate to break it to you kiddies.


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Nash would fucking kill Punk in a real fight. 

It's the same as MMA guys like Seagal being able to beat guys with the same fighting skills as himself who are smaller. When you're 6"5 or 6"10 size does matter in the real world. lol


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I think Nash is talking about muscle mass. Even though Punk is my #1 fave, he is pretty damn small. I wish he would hit the damn gym a lil more.


I bet he's in the gym as much as the next guy.

What, you find it strange that the straight edge guy doesn't have as much muscle mass as most of the other guys?

Can't imagine why .


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> I like punk, but jesus christ, what is with people being so defensive over a grown man they never met (who by all accounts actually is a much bigger dickhead to fans than Nash, BTW) Nash was joking with his friends about punk being small when he powerbombed him. so what? he is small, and it is a little funny that the wwe champ is about 215 max. Especially to a monster like Nash. What's the big deal, he was bigging punk up on twitter before, he's not burying anyone...


THANK YOU. Fucking this. Geez, Punk fans will overreact about joking with friends now it seems.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Nash would fucking kill Punk in a real fight.
> 
> It's the same as MMA guys like Seagal being able to beat guys with the same fighting skills as himself who are smaller. When you're 6"5 or 6"10 size does matter in the real world. lol





AdamSmaili said:


> Dude he wouldn't be able to fight in reality hate to break it to you kiddies.


Punk is trained in martial arts and far more adept at actual fighting. Nash has size and that is about it. Really, have you two ever really been in a real fight... size doesn't mean that much. It's willpower and ability that mean the most.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

haha You guys are delusional if you think Kevin Nash couldn't beat CM Punk's scrawny ass. He's a WIMP. Listen to the way he talks. Little cutesy remarks he's not even a man.

HE IS NOT A MAN.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Gotta love Nash *_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> haha You guys are delusional if you think Kevin Nash couldn't beat CM Punk's scrawny ass. He's a WIMP. Listen to the way he talks. Little cutesy remarks he's not even a man.
> 
> HE IS NOT A MAN.


Nash has done the same "cutesy" remarks over his career......... do you people even fucking pay attention?


----------



## johnsos7 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still wondering why the fuck I'm looking @ Nash on my screen in 2011 for? What is he now...about 350? On top of that he hasn't been even remotely entertaining to me in well over a decade. I cringe at the thought of watching him waddle down to the ring and try to do anything really.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Really, have you two ever really been in a real fight... size doesn't mean that much. It's willpower and ability that mean the most.


I would listen to the person that has been jailed and hospitalized for violent crimes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> I would listen to the person that has been jailed and hospitalized for violent crimes.


Someone can be dangerous without being a stupid motherfucker and a lunatic. Seriously, get a fucking clue.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Nash can still go in a real fight. He protected his wife from a guy earlier this year.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Punk is trained in martial arts and far more adept at actual fighting. Nash has size and that is about it. Really, have you two ever really been in a real fight... size doesn't mean that much. *It's willpower and ability that mean the most.*


lol this isnt a hollywood movie.

Size does matter to an extent if u wanna admit or not.

Nash can easily take more punches and stay up on his legs for a longer time than punk would.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> Punk is trained in martial arts and far more adept at actual fighting. Nash has size and that is about it. Really, have you two ever really been in a real fight... size doesn't mean that much. It's willpower and ability that mean the most.



Nash is supposedly a pretty legit bad ass, which makes sense as a white guy growing up in inner city detroit. Unless you are a mma master, a 7 ft 300 lb guy who has been in a lot of street fights will beat the shit out of a 5'11 215lb guy who has dabbled in martial arts or kickboxing.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Someone can be dangerous without being a stupid motherfucker and a lunatic. Seriously, get a fucking clue.


You know so much don't you? I could get kick CM Punk's ass..hahah don't even try to convince me otherwise . Martial arts yea right. That's why he's a pro wrestler and not a ufc fighter or something


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I love how people say Nash would kill Punk in a fight.

I'm guessing some haven't been in any to find out. Besides how old and fragile is Nash? Yeah.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Someone can be dangerous without being a stupid motherfucker and a lunatic. Seriously, get a fucking clue.


The way you defend punk makes me think you must be a puny looking guy just like punk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wrestling fans can be such enormous idiots.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Internet Champion said:


> lol this isnt a hollywood movie.
> 
> Siz does matter to an extent if u wanna admit or not.
> 
> Nash can easily take more punches and stay up on his legs for a longer time than punk would.


Ability trumps size... I would bet on a trained martial artist over a simply brawling big man. You put two similarly trained guys then size sometimes matters, but even then it will often come down to will power.

Someone has already mentioned it, but Jericho did basically win a fight against Goldberg so we have proof that size isn't the most important factor. But then we have to ignore all evidence and simple historical perspectives since this is the internet and intelligent discussion is not valued.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me if Nash refused/refuses to job to Punk and goes over should they have a match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> Wrestling fans can be such enormous idiots.


They've been in the danger zone.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Winning™;10205953 said:


> I love how people say Nash would kill Punk in a fight.
> 
> I'm guessing some haven't been in any to find out. Besides how old and fragile is Nash? Yeah.



A lot of people have said Nash is a pretty badass guy when it comes to a fight.

This was a recent report about nash -



> Kevin Nash, aka Diesel to fans of old school WWF, was involved in an altercation recently that resulted in him being handcuffed and hauled off to jail.
> 
> According to a report, Nash was walking with his wife when a man was walking alongside his wife and made her very uncomfortable. The man then got physical with Nash’s wife, which led to Nash attacking the man.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wrestlingfanfirst said:


> Nash would fucking kill Punk in a real fight.
> 
> It's the same as MMA guys like Seagal being able to beat guys with the same fighting skills as himself who are smaller. When you're 6"5 or 6"10 size does matter in the real world. lol


not when your 52 fucking years old with like 5 knee surgeries


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude you're prob. some little 7th grader weighing in at a whopping 100 lbs. LMAO haha always wanted to type that acronym.

attn kabraxal


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol yall mad. 

Nash is Excellent. Punk is the man though.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> You know so much don't you? I could get kick CM Punk's ass..hahah don't even try to convince me otherwise . Martial arts yea right. That's why he's a pro wrestler and not a ufc fighter or something


right. (Y)(Y)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Internet Champion said:


> The way you defend punk makes me think you must be a puny looking guy just like punk.


6 3 actually. And if you seriously think that the only dangerous people are those that do stupid shit or are lunatics then you obviously don't know a damned thing and just proved you have no place in this discussion. 

And seriously, how many of you know Marines that are Punk's size... hint, a lot... and most of them are far more dangerous than any stupid little maniac on the street. Oops, another example that goes against you guys yet again...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> lol this isnt a hollywood movie.
> 
> Size does matter to an extent if u wanna admit or not.
> 
> Nash can easily take more punches and stay up on his legs for a longer time than punk would.


tell that to goldberg when he fucked with jericho


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

p862011 said:


> tell that to goldberg when he fucked with jericho


No one ever said Goldberg is a dangerous ass kicker backstage.
he had a badass persona when he was in the ring and thats about it.

Nash is a legit badass. its not the same thing!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Internet Champion said:


> right. (Y)(Y)


Maybe he loves pro wrestling... there are plenty of people trained in martial arts that don't get into the UFC or any sport period. Please, start bringing fucking reason to this debate or shut up.



AdamSmaili said:


> Dude you're prob. some little 7th grader weighing in at a whopping 100 lbs. LMAO haha always wanted to type that acronym.
> 
> attn kabraxal


So... you can't bring any actual points to your defense. Gotcha.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Would you prefer Nash go the Cena route and tell Punk he respects him, despite Punk trashing him and his buddy and his buddy's wife?

It's a typical insult from a bigger man, trash-talking 101 - insult the guys physical inferiority compared to you. It's like when guys that have had sex before immediately pull out the virgin card when arguing against one. Based on some of these posts, most of you seem to fall under the latter part of that example.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> *Maybe he loves pro wrestling*... there are plenty of people trained in martial arts that don't get into the UFC or any sport period. Please, start bringing fucking reason to this debate or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> So... you can't bring any actual points to your defense. Gotcha.



Is That a "actual point" thats suppose to prove you right??


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I have personally seen a guy who was 5'6 send a man who was 6'2-6'4 to the hospital. Size means absolute shit. Its all about training and determination. Fighting is equally mentally and physically based, and you will get killed in a fight if you think otherwise.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Internet Champion said:


> Is That a "actual point" thats suppose to prove you right??


Uh... it proves why he is in wrestling instead of UFC. Seriously, do you know how to read?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Embarrassing thread is embarrassing.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

dude thats not a fact...go back to school moron A fact is something that can be proved.

"Maybe he loves pro wrestling that's why he's not in UFC." does that sound like a fact to you. 

I seriously think you have a mild homosexual crush on him or something.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

If the size would really matter, Laraque would've killed GSP but he got owned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJQkxuvJVhQ


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

Internet Champion said:


> No one ever said Goldberg is a dangerous ass kicker backstage.
> he had a badass persona when he was in the ring and thats about it.
> 
> Nash is a legit badass. its not the same thing!


Goldberg was in the NFL, whereas Nash is 52 and can barely walk, but Nash is the tough one. And Punk could take Nash in 2011.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> dude thats not a fact...go back to school moron A fact is something that can be proved.


It's a reason why he is in the WWE and not the UFC.... and you have provided no facts, just bullshit that you haven't even tried to back up with any actual reasoning whereas there are a few of us that have given numerous examples that has shown you to be wrong.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Does every main eventer has to be a bodybuilder?


Yup, its archaic wrestling fan thinking 101.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> It's a reason why he is in the WWE and not the UFC.... and you have provided no facts, just bullshit that you haven't even tried to back up with any actual reasoning whereas there are a few of us that have given numerous examples that has shown you to be wrong.


You are uneducated.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

I just noticed the title of this thread, PUNK is in all caps. It's like he's some sacred name that you can't say a bad word about. Never mind that you're a heel, and you are in a feud involving worked shoots. I think Nash made the feud better, would have kind of killed it if he went around saying stuff like. "Ohhhh I wuuuv Punk hes my FAVORITE wrestler in da whoooooole world yipdee doooooo!!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> You are uneducated.


Uh huh... so you are simply going to be a troll then... gotcha.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

Nash will kill all the guys that are small, good point OP.. that what u think well it doesnt matter what you think your dumb, and stupid..

Nash cant even walk that ends the discussion !!


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> You are uneducated.


Why is he uneducated? Because he continues to prove you wrong?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The joke against Punk sounds like harmless ribbing and nothing more. 

I totally agree with him not wanting to do a full script. These guys aren't trained actors, so you can't expect them all to be able to just be given a sheet of lines and be expected to deliver it well. I mean they COULD get them an acting coach to help them do it, but they don't want to do that, so whatever. If you are going to make the wrestlers do that, at least give them the tools to do it properly. Oh well.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> I just noticed the title of this thread, PUNK is in all caps. It's like he's some sacred name that you can't say a bad word about.


lol indeed


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think this is a big deal.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nash should just be grateful that without his unique size he would have had absolutely nothing to offer the wrestling industry.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

CMojicaAce said:


> Why is he uneducated? Because he continues to prove you wrong?


Prove me wrong? hahah "Well duh maybe cm punk loves wrestling thats why hes not ufc./ well see duh that proves it its a face now" listen to that moron You are just mad because I'm speaking my mind and telling the truth about an over rated wrestler. Just because he said "bring back ice cream bars". and he mentions Jack Tunney and other classic stuff does not mean he is any good. Seriously if you think he is a good wrestler You are a fool.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Nash should just be grateful that without his unique size he would have had absolutely nothing to offer the wrestling industry.


says the guy Named after a half irish rat piece of garbage.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

well yeah, thats because nash has been doing steroids his entire life, whereas punk is clean and always has been  god i hate Nash. Whenever i think of Nash i think of the selfish 99 year old wizard that buried The supposed hottest young prospect Samoa Joe and the most overated big man , ego-maniac bastard that also took Goldbergs streak.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Dsmn Adam is on fire tonight lol.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> says the guy Named after a half irish rat piece of garbage.


Is it still real to you dammit?


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> well yeah, thats because nash has been doing steroids his entire life, whereas punk is clean and always has been  god i hate Nash. Whenever i think of Nash i think of the selfish 99 year old wizard that buried The supposed hottest young prospect Samoa Joe and the most overated big man , ego-maniac bastard that *also took Goldbergs streak.*


He wasn't the booker at the time, and he lost the title the next week, so how did that work out well for him?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> Prove me wrong? hahah "Well duh maybe cm punk loves wrestling thats why hes not ufc./ well see duh that proves it its a face now" listen to that moron You are just mad because I'm speaking my mind and telling the truth about an over rated wrestler. Just because he said "bring back ice cream bars". and he mentions Jack Tunney and other classic stuff does not mean he is any good. Seriously if you think he is a good wrestler You are a fool.


Providing evidence and reasons is something I've done... just spout bull and insult others is all you've done. The fact you keep getting worse just shows you know you are losing horribly.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

losing what this aint no game


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AdamSmaili said:


> losing what this aint no game


A debate about size and ability... that was what was being discussed unless you already forgot the point with all your trolling.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know why you guys are bothering with Adam. Treat him like bboy and keep it moving.


----------



## TooManyLimes (Aug 2, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Providing evidence and reasons is something I've done... just spout bull and insult others is all you've done. The fact you keep getting worse just shows you know you are losing horribly.


Not to add fuel to the fire but.. The fact that you continue to feed this troll who obviously only plans on getting under your skin instead of proving a point, means that you are losing..


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

watever you just don't like what I'm saying thats clear to see.

"I'm a line crosser that's what I do" who do I sound like?? Your hero?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TooManyLimes said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire but.. The fact that you continue to feed this troll who obviously only plans on getting under your skin instead of proving a point, means that you are losing..


Actually I'm quite calm now... I am enjoying the easy exercise of providing arguments and evidence for my side while he flounders wildly in the trolling. It's satisfying for some reason.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AdamSmaili said:


> Prove me wrong? hahah "Well duh maybe cm punk loves wrestling thats why hes not ufc./ well see duh that proves it its a face now" listen to that moron You are just mad because I'm speaking my mind and telling the truth about an over rated wrestler. Just because he said "bring back ice cream bars". and he mentions Jack Tunney and other classic stuff does not mean he is any good. Seriously if you think he is a good wrestler You are a fool.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone who says size doesnt matter is an idiot like that kabraxal dude. why do you think they have separate weight classes in boxing, mma, etc.?

and punk's physique looks like shit. except regular wrestling fans nobody else is going to take him seriously when he goes against bigger guys.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Where did the 5x come from?


*3x World Heavyweight Champion*
*2x WWE Champion* - At Summerslam, as he and Cena were both "champion" going in, HHH said the winner would be named the new Undisputed WWE Champion. Punk won, so I would argue to count that as another reign, just the same way as if Cena had won, it would be another title reign for him. 

Cole actually mentioned it on Raw as well in the Cena/Punk match that Punk is a 5 time World Champion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

rawesjericho said:


> anyone who says size doesnt matter is an idiot like that kabraxal dude. why do you think they have separate weight classes in boxing, mma, etc.?
> 
> and punk's physique looks like shit. except regular wrestling fans nobody else is going to take him seriously when he goes against bigger guys.


Okay... so did you read anything or just like insulting me? Check out most marines... average height and not as ripped as most UFC or WWE talent and they are still far more dangerous than any of those "professional" fighters. And someoen has shown that smaller fighters can still beat bigger fighters even in the UFC. So really, pay attention please...


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow just as I suspected by the middle of this thread it completely went to hell. Flame fests are awesome aren't they guys? 

I have the urge to post some face palms pics. I might do it later on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear these threads about Punk and the comments get more and more embarrassing each day. :lmao

A 50+ year old asshole making fun of a 33 year old asshole. Oh well.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Serious question did anyone else hear Nash clearly say to triple h on raw ''I'm Not here to put punk over''


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MasterGoGo said:


> small man, so much talent and actually entertains.
> 
> big man, no talent and boring.
> 
> yeah nash, you're so "cool."


THIS.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay... so did you read anything or just like insulting me? Check out most marines... average height and not as ripped as most UFC or WWE talent and they are still far more dangerous than any of those "professional" fighters. And someoen has shown that smaller fighters can still beat bigger fighters even in the UFC. So really, pay attention please...


ofcourse some smaller guys with better skill can take out bigger opponents but thats a rarity. i ask you again why do you think they have separate weight classes?

and why the hell are u bringing up marines? they fight with weapons you dunce.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

guys can't we all just agree that edge couldn't kick anyone ass even with a 100% neck

I want to see punk vs Del rio in a shoot match and the winner faces Nash in a knee pad on a pole match.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Nash said to trips I'm NOT here to put punk over


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

AdamSmaili said:


> It's so unrealistic watching punk win. We all know he would get his butt kicked in real life.


Yeah good one... even though Punk is trained in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Muay Thai in real-life ... and Nash is a walking muscle tear waiting to happen... get real

OT- Didn't Eve choke out Matt Hardy one time backstage? lol... she knows Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu... BJJ is one of the pinnacle Martial Art forms in the world today... it can trump almost anything (Olympic Wrestling, Karate, etc...)... just ask the Gracie family


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

rawesjericho said:


> ofcourse some smaller guys with better skill can take out bigger opponents but thats a rarity. i ask you again why do you think they have separate weight classes?
> 
> and why the hell are u bringing up marines? they fight with weapons you dunce.


Have you ever watched Marine's engage in close quarters combat? I wouldn't want to mess with them weapons or no. But then, I actually know what I'm talking about unlike you.

And weight classes are more tradition than anything. There have been people that challenged up in their weight class. Just because it doesn't happen often doesn't mean anything, just means that the system is built a certain way. You can't really gauge UFC weight classes til they routinely have two differernt sized men face each other. My bet is it is closer to an even split than you seem to think.

And really, still gonna go with the insulting? Does it make you feel like a bigger better person inside?


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Ability trumps size... I would bet on a trained martial artist over a simply brawling big man. You put two similarly trained guys then size sometimes matters, but even then it will often come down to will power.
> 
> Someone has already mentioned it, but Jericho did basically win a fight against Goldberg so we have proof that size isn't the most important factor. But then we have to ignore all evidence and simple historical perspectives since this is the internet and intelligent discussion is not valued.



No, Jericho didn't get close to beating Goldberg in a fight, he didn't even hit him, he just got him in a headlock, in a true fight, Goldberg wins simple as.



Kabraxal said:


> Okay... so did you read anything or just like insulting me? Check out most marines... average height and not as ripped as most UFC or WWE talent and they are still far more dangerous than any of those "professional" fighters. And someoen has shown that smaller fighters can still beat bigger fighters even in the UFC. So really, pay attention please...


Most Marines aren't necessarily more dangerous than a huge ripped guy unarmed. Marines are more dangerous armed by a large margin. I've seen a Marine lose in UFC to some random UFC bum. Being a Marine is not as dangerous as some would have you to believe.



Cole Phelps said:


> Nash said to trips I'm NOT here to put punk over


He actually said "It's not my job to get him over" as in make him popular with the fans and use his mic skills to get the fans to get behind him. As in it's not a wrestling match it's a real fight where I'm gonna kill him(taking the situation into consideration)


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Cole Phelps said:


> Nash said to trips I'm NOT here to put punk over


Kayfabe. That's only valid while he "doesn't work for the company". Once he becomes an official member of the roster onscreen, that philosophy will only pertain to Nash himself. Technically he's already helping put Punk over just being in the program with him.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dark_Raiden said:


> No, Jericho didn't get close to beating Goldberg in a fight, he didn't even hit him, he just got him in a headlock, in a true fight, Goldberg wins simple as.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh... you get a headlock on in real life that is quite dangerous... seriously, what we consider "rest holds" such as sleepers and such would cause serious problems in a real fight. 

You realise we are talking about truly dangerous right... a marine in a fight without any rules is a dangerous person. They have to be though... there lives depend on it sometimes whereas most "professional" fighters are doing it simply for fun. I was told or led to believe this. I've watched marines train and I've seen marines get into real fights. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Good to see Big Diesel back.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

rawesjericho said:


> i ask you again why do you think they have separate weight classes?


While I'm certain that part of it (well, most of it) is size disparity, I would also think separate weight classes allow them to focus on several fighters at one time, by having multiple champions, for marketing purposes.



Ravenz_Rulz said:


> OT- Didn't Eve choke out Matt Hardy one time backstage?


You sure it was Eve and not just that he was choking on a grape?


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

MasterGoGo said:


> small man, so much talent and actually entertains.
> 
> big man, no talent and boring.
> 
> yeah nash, you're so "cool."


CM Punk will never come close to being as entertaining as Kevin Nash circa '96-'97.

Let's not go overboard here, Kevin Nash helped revolutionize the business and take it to levels and it had never been nor has it even been close to getting back to since.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> While I'm certain that part of it (well, most of it) is size disparity, I would also think separate weight classes allow them to focus on several fighters at one time, by having multiple champions, for marketing purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it was Eve and not just that he was choking on a grape?


pretty sure since eve has a blue belt in Gracie Jiu Jitsu


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

miles berg said:


> CM Punk will never come close to being as entertaining as Kevin Nash circa '96-'97.
> 
> Let's not go overboard here, Kevin Nash helped revolutionize the business and take it to levels and it had never been nor has it even been close to getting back to since.


True.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

MasterGoGo said:


> small man, so much talent and actually entertains.
> 
> *big man, no talent and boring.*
> 
> yeah nash, you're so "cool."


I Strongly Disagree. And Im a fucking CM Punk mark


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

I am surprised everyone simply believed this story. I think one or two people said it might not be true but everyone else just drank the kool-aid straight away. I have trouble believing that Nash will "now not put punk over" like some of you said. And those of you who think your better than him go and insult people who have nothing to do with the scenario and one is in a really bad place. Doesn't make you better, I'd say it makes you guys worse for pointing out it being wrong to target someone then turn around and insult Nash and who he associates himself with. 

Do I think Nash legit believes Punk needs more muscle mass? I bet he does think that, did he go and have this odd punk bashing party that somehow a reporter was there yucking it up with them to even know this? doubtful. Just a fact that Nash likely believes (others as well if I recall correctly) that they decided to report a story on or is being blown out of proportion.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I swear these threads about Punk and the comments get more and more embarrassing each day. :lmao
> 
> A 50+ year old asshole making fun of a 33 year old asshole. Oh well.


Punk isn't 33 till the end of October.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

It's funny how he's comparing himself with a talented young man. Nash needs to stop putting himself over everybody.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Punk looks like a pizza delivery boy, if I'm being perfectly honest. If I saw him at a show I'd have to fight the urge to give him a tip.
> 
> That being said, I find him no less entertaining for being so.*


Your pizza boys look like crackheads? Cause honestly that's the vibe I get from Punk.

And if Nash is blasting Punk, than shouldn't he be blasting X-Pac and Shawn Michaels and Austin and Hart and Roddy Piper and all those other "small" guys?

Hell, let's look at MMA. Do either GSP or Anderson Silva look like BAMFs? Not really, and they're about the same size as Punker. With limbs as big and fragile as Nash's, he'd get his ass whooped with submissions. Nash was in the army, and when he was in his twenties and thirties he was probably pretty tough, but the man's in his fifties. I would not bet on the guy who's 20+ years older to win a fight.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Nash trollin' this forum like a motherfucker...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Typical clique humor. Clearly got Punk marks in an uproar. I swear these guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

First I don't think he was all that serious and even if he was I doubt that Punk took it to heart. Second if Nash and Punk were to fight right now Punk would dance circles around Nash. It has nothing to do with size or skill and has to do with the fact that Nash is pushing 60 and as a history of leg problems. The dude's barely mobile. If it were a hypothetical fight between Punk and Nash from '96 that would be a different story. Punk would be ahead in terms of skill but one punch from Nah would break his jaw.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

He's also blasting Kelly Kelly and wants to blast her and blast all over her.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol @ some of you morons on this site that say size matters. Tell that to the Minowaman,Fedor,Cro Cop etc.. who fought in the open weight tournaments in Pride/Dream, maybe watch some other MMA besides UFC and you idiots will get a clue.






Guess who won that fight??

Skill >>>>>>


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Typical clique humor. Clearly got Punk marks in an uproar. I swear these guys are fucking awesome.


Indeed.

Nash is truly one of the greats at this stuff.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> I like punk, but jesus christ, what is with people being so defensive over a grown man they never met (who by all accounts actually is a much bigger dickhead to fans than Nash, BTW) Nash was joking with his friends about punk being small when he powerbombed him. so what? he is small, and it is a little funny that the wwe champ is about 215 max. Especially to a monster like Nash. What's the big deal, he was bigging punk up on twitter before, he's not burying anyone...


Agreed and i like CMpunk .


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

If size matters why is Nash considered the lowest drawing champ in WWE history, held the title for damn near a year, and it sucked.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

miles berg said:


> CM Punk will never come close to being as entertaining as Kevin Nash circa '96-'97.
> 
> Let's not go overboard here, Kevin Nash helped revolutionize the business and take it to levels and it had never been nor has it even been close to getting back to since.


This.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Nash and Hall left WWE for guaranteed contracts worth big money with WCW, I hardly think being greedy is revolutionizing the business. Plus if Hogan hadn't joined nWo it would have never got off the ground imo, would have probably died like Nexus. I wouldn't credit Hall and Nash too much for it.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

....is all i have to say


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Nash and Hall left WWE for guaranteed contracts worth big money with WCW, I hardly think being greedy is revolutionizing the business. Plus if Hogan hadn't joined nWo it would have never got off the ground imo, would have probably died like Nexus. I wouldn't credit Hall and Nash too much for it.


How is leaving one job for another that pays more "being greedy" ?? It's a well known fact that both Nash and Hall had great input in the NWO storyline and in fact Hall , with all his personal problems , had some other great ideas like "Crow" Sting . Oh and the NWO helped Hogan (who was in a huge decline ) way more than Hogan helped the NWO .


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> How is leaving one job for another that pays more "being greedy" ?? It's a well known fact that both Nash and Hall had great input in the NWO storyline and in fact Hall , with all his personal problems , had some other great ideas like "Crow" Sting . Oh and the NWO helped Hogan (who was in a huge decline ) way more than Hogan helped the NWO .


I think your memory is a little fuzzy. Nash and Hall were popular back then but they were nowhere near Hogan popular. Hogan brought them up in status not the other way around. All you have to do is watch the night nWo was born and the reaction the live crowd gave Hogan once it was known he turned heel and joined Hall and Nash. 

Hall and Nash had contracts, friends and were being pushed with WWE and they up and left for the competition to take more money. Maybe you should search the definition of greed lil jimmy. As for the nWo storyline it eventually lead WCW to it's death. So how great really was the nWo angle? It was great for maybe a year or 2.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

My memory is not fuzzy at all, Hogan was in a huge decline in popularity (people were extremely bored with him) before the NWO and it was the fact that he turned heel that made him "popular" again .


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> I think your memory is a little fuzzy. Nash and Hall were popular back then but they were nowhere near Hogan popular. Hogan brought them up in status not the other way around. All you have to do is watch the night nWo was born and the reaction the live crowd gave Hogan once it was known he turned heel and joined Hall and Nash.
> 
> Hall and Nash had contracts, friends and were being pushed with WWE and they up and left for the competition to take more money. Maybe you should search the definition of greed lil jimmy. As for the nWo storyline it eventually lead WCW to it's death. So how great really was the nWo angle? It was great for maybe a year or 2.



hogan was fucking stale by that time.

People were ripping on him just like we do now to john cena.

Hogan needed nWo not the other way around.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, even though I expect Punk to win, I will still chuckle watching Punk pin Kevin Nash. Nash is fucking huge, and Punk's even less toned then HBK.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

I would think WWE would want him to put on pounds.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Internet Champion said:


> He screwed up his promos both the times he has been in the ring.


but the second time, when he was unscripted, was a lot better than the first.


----------



## SEANEFFECTBRAND (Aug 25, 2011)

Nash is great. 

Punk is decent.

Punk's IWC fans are morons


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Whatever makes RAW entertaining again.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Ah, so that explains why we heard that stupid "it's not my job to get this guy over" line. When I heard that I thought, what's WWE thinking? Nash must've stolen that line from WCW.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

if being big is useful.. then big show would have taken cena's job lol.

big show is not even on par with rey mysterio now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nash sucks at just about everything, he can't even cut a promo anymore. He should be happy he's not jobbing to Alex fucking Riley.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's hilariously sad that the majority of this thread is an utterly pointless pissing contest over which guy would win in a real shoot fight. What the fuck is this, kindergarten? "My dad could beat your dad up!"


----------



## GrandCougar (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk with his martial arts background would kill big ol' Kevin Nash.

Besides, Nash would probably tear his quadriceps trying to throw a punch.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

:lmao You kids are so damn sad to get so defensive over this. Punk marks are starting to really reach the level of Daniel Bryan marks of being so goddamn obsessed over the actual person. 

Especially after a small comment like that.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Nash will be more interesting not doing scripted promos.

I'm pretty sure some of the things Punk says aren't in the script. 

So this should be more entertaining, he did seem kind of off the first RAW he was back and more fluent in the next.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

The problem with kevin nash is he has a huge ego just like triple h and vince, he just want to put himself over everybody.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Wasn't Nash praising Punk & stuff before he got back on television? I don't like Nash but calling a small person small isn't exactly the worst thing in the world, these type's of threads are what get people thinking that the IWC are a bunch of nerds, chill out ffs


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

The amount of Punk dick riding going on this thread is staggering.

Fucking dude is small, get over it. This website really should have a different name, not wrestlingforum.com, it should be punkdicksuckersmeethere.com


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Kevin Nash the champion that couldn't draw a penny is making fun of other people... TNA's waiting Kevin...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Slimm Doc said:


> The amount of Punk dick riding going on this thread is staggering.
> 
> Fucking dude is small, get over it. This website really should have a different name, not wrestlingforum.com, it should be punkdicksuckersmeethere.com


you mad bro? 

he mad!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nash would tear a quad staring him down.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, I prefer wrestlers being themselves a bit more and improvising. Hell, CM Punk is doing it too. The bit about Nash laughing at Punk's size just seems hearsay. This is still a dirt sheet rumor people.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah, so it has begun. Let's see, next up is "Kevin Nash refuses to job", then "Kevin Nash demands creative control", and finally "Kevin Nash leaves and burns bridges".


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH >>>>>>>> Nash >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everything else >>>>>>> Dog Shit >>>>>>> Del Rio.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Kevin Nash has overstayed already....


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Nash should just go back to WCW(TNA). There 1998 matters


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nash shouldnt even be in the fucking ring hes a liability of tearing his quads again


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Nash would kill Punk in a fight, like i said i can't wait for their staredown, we had Rock/Austin, Rock/Hogan and now Punk/Nash's balls.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> He wasn't the booker at the time, and he lost the title the next week, so how did that work out well for him?


Saying he wasn't the booker at the time doesn't really mean much considering how much pull he had. The main thing was that he ended Goldbergs streak just so he can lose it to Hogan from a viscious eye poke of doom. Hogan and Nash instead of letting someone else get pushed and maybe have a good feud with Goldberg had to jump back in the spotlight which is what Nash continues to do. 

He believes wrestling is about being some 7 foot tall juice head and if you're not shredded you can't be an asset. It still baffles me how they never mention Punks muay thai background which is one of the main things that makes him unique and a threat. 

Nash can't help but admit his glory days are behind him and I can honestly see him trying to do something selfish in this just to stay relevant. I am honestly not looking forward to a match between him and Punk because Nash is horrendous in the ring. That's a good way to end up injuring Punk trying to make him carry this schmuck for a whole match.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Nash would kill punk?
One stiff kick to his legs and he's out.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I hope they don't stand next to each other and Punk would do a staredown with Nash's balls.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Nash would have been small even for a Cruiserweight 8 years ago in WWE. I'm not suddenly going to buy into him just because Benoit took a load of steroids and killed his family and now WWE is scared to push big guys.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

:lmao Punk marks. 

To each their own on this topic, but no way can anyone not say Nash isn't talented. Sure he's not aged well, but he's still got a great mind for the business and can be a valuable asset if he's in the right state of mind. Stop with the blind hatred and be impartial for a second.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nash would kill punk?
> One stiff kick to his legs and he's out.


Lol, this


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> Saying he wasn't the booker at the time doesn't really mean much considering how much pull he had. The main thing was that he ended Goldbergs streak just so he can lose it to Hogan from a *viscious eye poke of doom.* Hogan and Nash instead of letting someone else get pushed and maybe have a good feud with Goldberg had to jump back in the spotlight which is what Nash continues to do.
> 
> He believes wrestling is about being some 7 foot tall juice head and if you're not shredded you can't be an asset. It still baffles me how they never mention Punks muay thai background which is one of the main things that makes him unique and a threat.
> 
> Nash can't help but admit his glory days are behind him and I can honestly see him trying to do something selfish in this just to stay relevant. I am honestly not looking forward to a match between him and Punk because Nash is horrendous in the ring. That's a good way to end up injuring Punk trying to make him carry this schmuck for a whole match.



lol it wasnt a eye poke. 

I dont think you really now what you are talking about.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> My memory is not fuzzy at all, Hogan was in a huge decline in popularity (people were extremely bored with him) before the NWO and it was the fact that he turned heel that made him "popular" again .





Internet Champion said:


> hogan was fucking stale by that time.
> 
> People were ripping on him just like we do now to john cena.
> 
> Hogan needed nWo not the other way around.


Wait a minute, wait a minute. Awwwwwwwwwww, y'all both a little bit right but way more wrong dawg.

Hogan was becoming stale for a certain sect of fans yes, but he was also going in and out of the company disappearing from the product regularly as was Ultimate Warrior, which was the bigger reason for WWE's dip in ratings and popularity. Without Hogan's involvement with the nWo and his star power and popularity around the world, Nash and Hall and the whole nWo gimmick would be left pissing in the wind like the Nexus.


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Wait a minute, wait a minute. Awwwwwwwwwww, y'all both a little bit right but way more wrong dawg.
> 
> Hogan was becoming stale for a certain sect of fans yes, but he was also going in and out of the company disappearing from the product regularly as was Ultimate Warrior, which was the bigger reason for WWE's dip in ratings and popularity. With out Hogan's involvement with the nWo and his star power and popularity around the world, Nash and Hall and the whole nWo gimmick would be left pissing in the wind like the Nexus.


WCW was already the leading show in the ratings even before hogan joined the nWo.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

lol Punk marks are the most insecure babies ive ever seen


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank god Nash isn't doing scripted promo's anymore. He was starting to sound like Randy Orton


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Internet Champion said:


> WCW was already the leading show in the ratings even before hogan joined the nWo.


No they weren't.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nash has got the opposite of small man complex, he's a big man who thinks that he's a better talent just because of his size and thinks it makes up for everything that he lack. News flash Kev, it doesn't.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

p862011 said:


> he is barely taller i am betting *punk is 6'1 and hhh is 6'3*
> 
> and hhh is mostly fat these days look at his fat ass lol
> 
> punk went toe to toe with undertaker and he did'nt look out of place due to his size or height


Chop 2 inches off each guy and you get their height.

And I don't think it would look wierd if Punk beat Nash.
Rey Mysterio is 5'2 and has beaten 6'7 Kane. Kayfabe wise of course.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

i love nash.. hope he buries someone who has to be buried.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

ellthom said:


> you mad bro?
> 
> he mad!


yeah i'm mad, peeps treat Punk like fucking Jesus Christ round here...


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Slimm Doc said:


> yeah i'm mad, peeps treat Punk like fucking Jesus Christ round here...


come on now.. 

what punk marks do on christmas?

watch mitb match and masturbate.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> come on now..
> 
> what punk marks do on christmas?
> 
> watch mitb match and masturbate.


:lmao

That was harsh but still funny


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

How did this thread turn from who would win in a fight between Punk and Nash, to talking about Hogan and the nwo, to talking about masturbating on Christmas? Jesus.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

The bigger they are the harder they fall,CM Punk will crush Nash


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Scripted promos have proven over the past 6 years or so to be awful anyway. Its time everyone starts going to bullet points only and letting their personalities do the rest.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Scripted promos have proven over the past 6 years or so to be awful anyway. Its time everyone starts going to bullet points only and letting their personalities do the rest.


And yet people hate Russo style promos?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> And yet people hate Russo style promos?



That is completely unrelated.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I think Nash is talking about muscle mass. Even though Punk is my #1 fave, he is pretty damn small. I wish he would hit the damn gym a lil more.


What good would that do? He's strong enough to pick John Cena up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread exemplifies why I choose not to associate with the current crop of Punk fans.

If there was ever a more pedestrian, harmless, piece of non news blown way outta proportion and topped off with hypersensitivity toward a favorite wrestler, this is it.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Who wants to bet Nash suffers a double quad tear in his match with Punk?


----------



## John Laurinaitis (Aug 8, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> That is completely unrelated.


Its not actually.
Unscripted promos are russo's style basically.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

John Laurinaitis said:


> Its not actually.
> Unscripted promos are russo's style basically.


And everyone else's style prior to about 2004. Just because it is not fully scripted, doesn't mean you don't have to stay on top of whatever message is given to you to get across. Using bullet points and adding your own flair to it is the way to go.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

Some people can't take a joke.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

John Laurinaitis said:


> Its not actually.
> Unscripted promos are russo's style basically.


What? No they're not. Promos dating right back to the beginning of wrestling were written by the wrestlers themselves. Up until some years ago, WWE talent did their own thing (with bullet points occasionally). Nothing to do with Russo, that's just how wrestling is. WWE, and TNA I think, have just decided to change that for some ungodly reason.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> What? No they're not. Promos dating right back to the beginning of wrestling were written by the wrestlers themselves. Up until some years ago, WWE talent did their own thing (with bullet points occasionally). Nothing to do with Russo, that's just how wrestling is. WWE, and TNA I think, have just decided to change that for some ungodly reason.


Not TNA last I heard. Just listen to some of their backstage segments. No way you can script stuff like that.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Not TNA last I heard. Just listen to some of their backstage segments. No way you can script stuff like that.


Yeah, Austin Aries' promos seem like his work. I remember hearing about them giving their talent scripts, I don't know whether that's changed or not.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TJTheGr81 said:


> And there goes all the Nash love. Good that he won't do scripted promos though.


There was never any love for Nash.


----------



## cadburyjunkie (Aug 15, 2011)

So, Punk can't be a main event talent because he's not a muscle bound cookie cutter...yet, the ENTIRE company (and most fans) complain that the development is full of bland, bodybuilding cookie cutters...


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't Punk the same size Nash's best buddy, HBK?


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

size matters? who said that?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyNxHOZiQPA
skill beats size. and CM Punk is an athlete in his prime with legit martial arts background. Nash is a 52 year old big guy. 

but it is a good thing that the promos won't be scripted. the talking will be much more natural


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> Isn't Punk the same size Nash's best buddy, HBK?


And HBK is small in comparison to the new typical size of superstars. I can't remember from where, but awhile back it was mentioned that if he tried to be a wrestler these days, he wouldn't likely be given that first shot, because of his size. One of the benefits of starting back in the day, or in another place.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

cadburyjunkie said:


> So, Punk can't be a main event talent because he's not a muscle bound cookie cutter...yet, the ENTIRE company (and most fans) complain that the development is full of bland, bodybuilding cookie cutters...


People only complain about bodybuilder types when they suck. People don't like Ezekiel Jackson or Mason Ryan, but many would love to see Brock Lesnar or Batista again.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> People only complain about bodybuilder types when they suck. People don't like Ezekiel Jackson or Mason Ryan, but many would love to see Brock Lesnar or Batista again.


Batista sucked and coincidentally so did Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Well Kevin Nash is 52, is mindset is still stuck in the 80s when he was just in his THIRTIES.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> You really aren't helping yourself with that pic at all lol. Trips is still taller. His legs are longer and his torso is longer too. Trips next to Nash looks small and he's a big dude. Punk next to nash is going to look.......funny imo. Lol.


plus, HHH is only normal height. But apparently he makes up for it with GI-normous lats. probably a tiny weenie though. 
Steph's is bigger.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

vintage jorts said:


> Batista sucked


Batista's last heel run was hilarious and awesome!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Super, just to prove a point to Nash when he and Punk face the finish should be Punk giving him a shoot muay thai kick right to the face. See if size matters then.


Can he reach his jaw or will he only hit his chest in which Nash would grab his extended leg, take him down and pound the living shit out of him until the police get him off him? 


Welcome to Reality, Phil. This ain't no Martial-Arts flick.





Edit : Are we done with this thread yet?


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> Can he reach his jaw or will he only hit his chest in which Nash would grab his extended leg, take him down and pound the living shit out of him until the police get him off him?
> 
> 
> Welcome to Reality, Phil. This ain't no Martial-Arts flick.
> ...


One straight REAL Muay Thai kick to either of Nash's quads would put him in a wheelchair for the rest of his life, from CM Punk or not.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

vintage jorts said:


> Batista sucked and coincidentally so did *Brock Lesnar*.


Lol.. think again!


----------



## AlliedBiscuit (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok, and CM Punk called Nash out of touch in the Chicago Sun Times. I don't see how this hurts the feud. And since when is it alright to get on someone for what they joke about with their friends? I'd be universally hated and protested by groups around the world if that was the case.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

AlliedBiscuit said:


> And since when is it alright to get on someone for what they joke about with their friends?


Since it was broadcast to the world, possibly intentionally.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

tgautier13 said:


> One straight REAL Muay Thai kick to either of Nash's quads would put him in a wheelchair for the rest of his life, from CM Punk or not.


oh yeah....like all the kicks that Punk has thrown against his opponents in his career put them in wheelchairs, too. Take off the Punk-can-do-no-wrong glasses already.... fpalm


Hell...I bet you don't even know what a "quad" is. Although now that I mentioned it, you'll probably go and google it, then come back and say how you've always known(and then promptly put up a cut-n-pasted explanation). 


And anyway, the poster I was responding to mentioned a muy thai kick to Nash's FACE, not his "quads". 


EDIT : Will these "quad" jokes ever stop? The guy has a freak injury ONCE and it's like he's all-of-a-sudden Mr.Brittle. :no:


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

vintage jorts said:


> Batista sucked and coincidentally so did Brock Lesnar.


Brock Lesnar didn't suck. He may not have been the "total package" (his mic skills weren't particularly great) but I always felt that his strengths outweighed his weaknesses (notably the numerous great matches). I really enjoyed Lesnar's run at the top.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone who says Lesnar sucked started watching wrestling in 2007 or something. He's one of the best big men ever in the business, incredible athlete.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ This.

Also, considering that he went into a LEGIT sport like MMA(UFC) and won the CHAMPIONSHIP makes him *THE* Best Big Man as far as the WWE goes anyway(just in case some of you are ready with your Cain Velasquez pom-poms).


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

All Punk has to do is blow wind towards Nash's kneecaps and it's a wrap.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ *sigh* Another "quad"/kneecap joke. Nash had just one freak injury and then this board.... :no:


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Noobs fpalm


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ *sigh* Another "quad"/kneecap joke. Nash had just one freak injury and then this board.... :no:


So what? Besides Nash has had more than one injury/surgery and he's how old?

This is like the whole Angle debacle. Angle is just as broken down as Nash.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> oh yeah....like all the kicks that Punk has thrown against his opponents in his career put them in wheelchairs, too. Take off the Punk-can-do-no-wrong glasses already.... fpalm
> 
> 
> Hell...I bet you don't even know what a "quad" is. Although now that I mentioned it, you'll probably go and google it, then come back and say how you've always known(and then promptly put up a cut-n-pasted explanation).
> ...


Dude, he's had several surgeries and the second you look at him walk you can tell he's stiff on his feet. He's certainly awkward in the ring. You're saying a 52 year old, 7 foot tall man with a history of knee injuries dating back to before his wrestling career has no problems with his legs? Seriously? I don't think you're the right person to throw around the "he-can-do-no-wrong" insult when you clearly have a very skewed view of Nash's condition.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

faceface said:


> Dude, he's had several surgeries and the second you look at him walk you can tell he's stiff on his feet. He's certainly awkward in the ring. You're saying a 52 year old, 7 foot tall man with a history of knee injuries dating back to before his wrestling career has no problems with his legs? Seriously? *I don't think you're the right person to throw around the "he-can-do-no-wrong" insult* when you clearly have a very skewed view of Nash's condition.


Well am I wrong that Punk fans in general put him on a friggin' Pedestal 24/7? 

I don't think I need to be the right or wrong person to throw anything around since it's so damn obvious.



And my issue as far as Nash goes, is that you and I don't know Nash's body and how he feels. Only *HE* does. 

Surgeries or not, if he feels he can still go, then he can go. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

HBK, Eddie Guerrero and Jericho laugh at the logic of Kevin Nash


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

it is just nash being nash and working everyone! alot of people are taking the bait in this thread


----------



## tony2074 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nash is a bit of an old fashioned prick. He won't be around for long, he'll blow his knee stepping over the top rope or some such crap soon. And his promos haven't been great, he obviously thinks he's a wrestling god or something, it's quite funny.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Well am I wrong that Punk fans in general put him on a friggin' Pedestal 24/7?
> 
> I don't think I need to be the right or wrong person to throw anything around since it's so damn obvious.
> 
> ...


So if Hulk Hogan said he was ready to wrestle and was in great shape despite having tons of back surgery just this year alone and is aging, you would take him for his word?


----------



## Anglefan4life (Mar 13, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> HBK, Eddie Guerrero and Jericho laugh at the logic of Kevin Nash


Just pointing out that although those are smaller individuals than the norms of their respective times, they still had more mass than Punk. As long as you could see muscles then they outdo Punk. Punk physically looks like a normal dude, not that there's nething wrong with it. Eddie? he used to be huge at one point with veins popping out left and right. He's not talking about height, he's talking about weight on his chest, arms, abs etc.


----------



## Gregg Carter (Jan 17, 2010)

Anglefan4life said:


> Just pointing out that although those are smaller individuals than the norms of their respective times, they still had more mass than Punk. As long as you could see muscles then they outdo Punk. Punk physically looks like a normal dude, not that there's nething wrong with it. Eddie? he used to be huge at one point with veins popping out left and right. He's not talking about height, he's talking about weight on his chest, arms, abs etc.


Considering how all three of them attained that muscle mass & considering that a) Wrestlers aren't "officially" allowed to do that any more on the roster & b) Punk certainly never has done that, then it's a bit silly to be trying to draw attention to it.

As we go forward, the likes of Punk will be the rule rather than the exception & that's how it should be. Of course there'll always be the freaks of nature, but the days of everybody in the top spots being chemically enhanced are over.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> So if Hulk Hogan said he was ready to wrestle and was in great shape despite having tons of back surgery just this year alone and is aging, you would take him for his word?


Of course I would 'cause it's his decision as to whether he feels he can wrestle(if we can call it that) or not. It's not up to us.

Plus, we don't know how guys like Hogan and Nash feel. They're the ones who know their bodies better than we do. 




Which is also why these jokes about Nash "tearing a quad just from stepping over a top-rope" are pretty annoying....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Of course I would 'cause it's his decision as to whether he feels he can wrestle(if we can call it that) or not. It's not up to us.
> 
> Plus, we don't know how guys like Hogan and Nash feel. They're the ones who know their bodies better than we do.


Unbelievable.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

So many upset Punk marks in this thread , I bet punk is glad he has you guys to defend him .


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nash is best friends with HBK and X-Pac don't take his bullshit about small guys and vanilla midgets too seriously.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> Batista sucked and coincidentally so did Brock Lesnar.


Brock Lesnar sucked..... fpalm


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> So many upset Punk marks in this thread , I bet punk is glad he has you guys to defend him .


did you mean the dickriders.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well Punk is probably 6 feet tall with his boots on, Nash is about 7 feet.

Yeah, I think he's be really small. 

Jesus Christ what did he think of Mysterio?


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Training, muscle/bone mass/body type, ability to withstand punishment can all be factors in fighting, not just pure size.

That being said, Nash wins unless Punk kicks his legs mercilessly without Nash getting hold of him.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Those of you saying "Nash could kick Punks ass because he's bigger" are retarded. Punk has a martial arts background. Height and weight mean nothing. Its all about ability. Bruce Lee was 5'7" 135lbs, just saying.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

not to mention Nash is like 20 years older than Punk and would gas and probably has weak fucking chin. he's also slow as fuck.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Those of you saying "Nash could kick Punks ass because he's bigger" are retarded. Punk has a martial arts background. Height and weight mean nothing. Its all about ability. Bruce Lee was 5'7" 135lbs, just saying.


martial arts background??? those lame kicks right?

you guys need to start a new chuck norris jokes on Punk.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL Nash just "gasing" in his interview makes your remark valid scrilla. 

LOL who knows. Seeing how they are not fans of one other I could see how we might hear about backstage brawl between the 2 at some point. 

But hopefully that will never happen knowing that Nash is good friends with Mr H.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, go get kicked by a martial arts expert and tell me how weak those kicks are.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Those of you saying "Nash could kick Punks ass because he's bigger" are retarded. Punk has a martial arts background. Height and weight mean nothing. Its all about ability. Bruce Lee was 5'7" 135lbs, just saying.


OOOHHHHH! Punk knows some Muay Thai! :lmao

Bruce Lee was also a martial arts master with a lifetime of experience and his body was shaped accordingly.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, go get kicked by a martial arts expert and tell me how weak those kicks are.


expert? you mean from guys like Del Rio who has LEGIT MMA background?? i won't..

better than people who throws random kicks and call it muay thai.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> martial arts background??? those lame kicks right?
> 
> you guys need to start a new chuck norris jokes on Punk.


More like Muay Thai...look it up.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nash's promo skills lack a bit scripted or not. Punk is owning him right now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Alberto del Rio said:


> expert? you mean from guys like Del Rio who has LEGIT MMA background?? i won't..
> 
> better than people who throws random kicks and call it muay thai.


So just because he does kicks, it's classfied as muay thai? Maybe it's because......he does muay thai.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

RatedRKO31 said:


> Nash's promo skills lack a bit scripted or not. Punk is owning him right now.


Didnt Nash own punk with the short order cook comment??

punk couldnt respond immediately and responded with a lame " i like waffle house... what do you have against waffle house" Comeback.

I had say nash owned punk at that point.


----------



## One Step Closer (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash owned the fuck out of that douche CM Jerk.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

CM Jerk.. what a douche


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The waffle House line was a good bit and as stated, Punk had no comeback there. Punk still had him for the majority of the promo though.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> expert? you mean from guys like Del Rio who has LEGIT MMA background?? i won't..
> 
> better than people who throws random kicks and call it muay thai.





shattered_dreams said:


> OOOHHHHH! Punk knows some Muay Thai! :lmao
> 
> Bruce Lee was also a martial arts master with a lifetime of experience and his body was shaped accordingly.


Punk has a legit background in martial arts, everyone knows that. Also Del Rio blows, gets no reaction when he comes out, unless he disses the crowd or Rey Masterio.


----------



## One Step Closer (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash has a legit background in jiu-jitsu.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Punk has a legit background in martial arts, everyone knows that. Also Del Rio blows, gets no reaction when he comes out, unless he disses the crowd or Rey Masterio.


He would if he was shooting on the authority on live tv just like punk.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CM Draw


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> CM Draw


ya. he never wins too.


----------



## One Step Closer (Aug 26, 2011)

Winning™;10215355 said:


> CM Draw


CM "I will never draw shit" Punk.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Tapac said:


> He would if he was shooting on the authority on live tv just like punk.


Nobody would take him seriously.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

*Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

This is quoted from Kevin Nash's promo last Monday. Seriously? His comment basically said wrestling is fake. Saying wrestling is fake during a live event is damn right bad. Sure we all know wrestling is fake. Saying this live destroys creditability.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Yes, we know.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

I think he said get him over which could mean popular with people.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

First of all Wrestling is scripted. 

stop saying fake. 


Nash did break kayfabe at that point but he will put punk over coz he doest have a choice.

HHH calls the shots now and trust me HHH is a smart guy , he knows whats good for business.

And Maybe Triple h only agreed to involve Nash in the angle only after NASH agreed to put punk over.

Did u think of that possibility??


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Kentonbomb said:


> I think he said get him over which could mean popular with people.


A wrestling gets over by beating someone important or was important.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Tapac said:


> First of all Wrestling is scripted.
> 
> stop saying fake.
> 
> ...


He doesn't call a thing, it's Vince.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Pillzmayn said:


> He doesn't call a thing, it's Vince.


Triple h is the one who is going to make punk a mega star.
Do you think vince is forcing him to do that??


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Pillzmayn said:


> Nobody would take him seriously.


This. Del Rio couldn't pull tht off.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Alberto del Rio said:


> ya. he never wins too.


This summer says otherwise, brah.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

He didn't say "put him over" which would suggest losing to him, he said "get him over" which usually refers to getting him over with the crowd.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> This is quoted from Kevin Nash's promo last Monday. Seriously? His comment basically said wrestling is fake. Saying wrestling is fake during a live event is damn right bad. Sure we all know wrestling is fake. Saying this live destroys creditability.


For the love of god, if you're going to quote someone, at least get the quote right. That's NOT what he said. It's close, but it wasn't his quote.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to see a Del Rio shoot though. lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

That's going too far over the line in kayfabe, imo. When it comes to bringing up being booked to put someone over, that shit shouldn't be talked about on TV.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Del Rio would kill 99% on a legit fight though.. which is why Vince loves him..

haters gonna hate and the non-drawing Punk will continue to no draw


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Kevin Nash is shit on the mic


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Tapac said:


> Triple h is the one who is going to make punk a mega star.
> Do you think vince is forcing him to do that??


It doesn't matter what HHH thinks or wants. Vince is still the real boss, and Vince says what will be. HHH being "in charge" is what we call a "storyline".


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

I think people are overreacting with the statement. It just proves that Punk is right when he says Nash is out of touch, pretty much.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

if Punk can break kayfabe, Nash can too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Ultimately it isn't that big of a deal, it just irritated me at the time because I have brief thoughts of Jarrett/Hogan. :side:


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Donny Bono said:


> It doesn't matter what HHH thinks or wants. Vince is still the real boss, and *Vince says what will be.* HHH being "in charge" is what we call a "storyline".


That shit dont work with top guys.


Wrestlemania Cena sandbags Miz
Summerslam Hbk sandbags Hulk Hogan 

and triple h is much bigger backstage than cena or hbk.
Trust me vince cant force hhh if he doesnt wanna do it.

If triple h refuses to do it , they will probably bring back Jericho or Taker but both of them are not big enough to make punk a mega star though.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> Del Rio would kill 99% on a legit fight though.. which is why Vince loves him..
> 
> haters gonna hate and the non-drawing Punk will continue to no draw


I'm sure Punk was supposed to be a heel, but the fans turned him face. Real recognize real.
Obviously you haven't heard Punks reactions....no draw my ass.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> I'm sure Punk was supposed to be a heel, but the fans turned him face. Real recognize real.
> Obviously you haven't heard Punks reactions....no draw my ass.


i want to make wrestling cool 

2.9

185k


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> I'm sure *Punk was supposed to be a heel, but the fans turned him face.* Real recognize real.
> Obviously you haven't heard Punks reactions....no draw my ass.


Thanks to the blind hatred on cena & vince mcmahon.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Tapac said:


> That shit dont work with top guys.
> 
> 
> Wrestlemania Cena sandbags Miz
> ...


What the hell are you talking about? If Triple H refuses to do what? HHH isn't being asked to do anything. We're talking about what Kevin Nash and CM Punk are doing. HHH doesn't enter the equation.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

nash is stupid cause vince wants punk to be the next top guy (lets face it.. two guys are not enough) and because of that promo punk is gettin all hyped (he deserves it) and vince will just take advantage of that hype


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Donny Bono said:


> What the hell are you talking about? If Triple H refuses to do what? HHH isn't being asked to do anything. We're talking about what Kevin Nash and CM Punk are doing. HHH doesn't enter the equation.


fpalmfpalm


Forget it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^ Yes, because you are clearly a corporate WWE executive worker.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Nash is a fanny.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> ^ Yes, because you are clearly a corporate WWE executive worker.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Tapac said:


> Thanks to the blind hatred on cena & vince mcmahon.


Blind hatered? Mr. Mcmahon has always been a douche. Also anyone over age 12 hates Cena because he is stale and repetitive.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Tapac said:


> fpalmfpalm
> 
> 
> Forget it.


I'd like to forget all your posts. Believe you me.


----------



## Tapac (Aug 26, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Blind hatered? Mr. Mcmahon has always been a douche. Also anyone over age 12 hates Cena because he is stale and repetitive.


Your post is Exactly my point.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Nash said, "I don't have to get him over." Get, not put. See 4:08 here






"Get him over" is not the same as "put him over."


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Tapac said:


> Your post is Exactly my point.


Thats not exactly "blind hatred" They are hated for a reason...


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Even in a kayfabe sense, it could probably mean that Punk isn't worth his time.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



TempestH said:


> Even in a kayfabe sense, it could probably mean that Punk isn't worth his time.


I agree, something like "I ain't here to make you famous, kid" nothing really to jump up about. I think "over" was the wrong choice of words I guess.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how big is HBK. i always find it funny how the haters can come out and talk yet forget alot. Punk isnt getting muscle on muscle but why does he have to. Thats what makes him different. Brodus Clay who is huge is very talented. Daniel Bryan who isnt huge is very talented. Nash is stuck in 94 just like Punk is.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

How is calling Cena stale "hatred"?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> How is calling Cena stale "hatred"?


That can go 50/50 since he isn't stale to a majority of the audience. Saying Cena can't wrestle is def hatred.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tapac said:


> Your post is Exactly my point.


the return of capat


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Capat = Tapac

Wow, I didn't even know. Good catch, scrillz.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

nash go bk home


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

his name didn't even give it away to me. I noticed that after. it was his horrible grasp of the English language.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Nitromalta said:


> nash go bk home


Back to WCW Thunder on Spike TV?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Blind hatered? Mr. Mcmahon has always been a douche. Also anyone over age 12 hates Cena because he is stale and repetitive.


nevermind the fact that CM Punk wouldn't be anywhere near the main event if it weren't for the douche and stale and repetitive guy.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> nevermind the fact that CM Punk wouldn't be anywhere near the main event if it weren't for the douche and stale and repetitive guy.


I meant Mcmahons character, he is supposed to be a douche. Cena has nothing to do with who is in the main event.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Alberto del Rio said:


> haters gonna hate and the non-drawing Punk will continue to no draw



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/570424-money-bank-buyrate-up.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10214156-post359.html

After Punk lost the title WWE got its lowest ratings in a couple of months:

http://www.prowrestling.com/article/news/19418

And then there's the Cena match that lost 800,000 viewers a few weeks back. 


I believe you have been proven to be a moronic troll in every thread you have "contributed" to. How you outlasted Internet Champion I don't know.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/570424-money-bank-buyrate-up.html
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10214156-post359.html
> 
> ...


It's probably the same person.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

A lot of people are probably taking Nash out of context here.

But even if he was breaking kayfabe, so what? Punk's been doing that himself and it's made Raw a damn sight more entertaining, for me anyway.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

"Putting Someone over" is wrestling slang that means a billion different things. He most likely was not referring to the results of a future wrestling match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

This is why I don't like guys like Nash. They can never cut a promo without breaking kayfabe. It's WCW/TNAesque, and I dislike it.


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

He said it and thus did it


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

All these things will hurt the company in the long run. 
since Punk broke kayfabe things are going out of hand.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



optikk sucks said:


> This is why I don't like guys like Nash. They can never cut a promo without breaking kayfabe. It's WCW/TNAesque, and I dislike it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

To put some one over means to make them look good, it doesn't necessarily mean to lose to somebody in a wrestling match, you're reading too much into it.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Punk breaking kayfabe was pure entertainment. The best promo this year. Over wasn't the right choice of words by Nash, he could have said "I'm not here to make Punk famous".


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

When has kevin Nash put anyone over?..lmao..what a friggin ego. the lowest drawing wwe champion of all time...what a douchebag...all that hair dye has sunk into his brain


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



K-Fed said:


> Punk breaking kayfabe was pure entertainment. The best promo this year. Over wasn't the right choice of words by Nash, he could have said "I'm not here to make Punk famous".



Yes. He shouldve said that.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

When he said that, I just rolled my eyes and encouraged the "WHAT" chants.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

Kevin Nash was the Super Shredder in teenage mutant ninja turtles 2


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Finally I was thinking of making a thread like this. Thanks frank. And form now on I will green rep you just to be an asshole about it. 

Yeah I think it was the wrong thing to do really. This one was an extremely common insider slang that really has no place on tv. 

But I guess if they are allowing it whatever. Punk does it now it means that other people will want a shot at it as well. 

It might be a bad thing in the long run. But we don't know that. Casuals are probably good at ignoring those kinda words anyways.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



K-Fed said:


> Punk breaking kayfabe was pure entertainment. The best promo this year. Over wasn't the right choice of words by Nash, he could have said "I'm not here to make Punk famous".


The funny thing is CM Punk never really broke kayfabe (a UFC fighter could have said the same). While Nash and Cena are have broken it a bit (get him over, heel persona...)


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

So everyone's going to ignore that he said "get" and not "put" as in make him famous??? And yes, Punk broke a little kayfabe by stating that top guys were asskissers instead of the best competitors.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Kevin Nash...what the hell.

When Punk breaks kayfabe, it usually has to do with being pushed and given opportunities. Nash should've never said "put over" on Raw. 

That comment reeked of WCW shoots.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Nash should be scolded to use his words more wisely next time. If you want to break the semi 4th wall at least be good about it.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

I don't see anything wrong with Nash using that set of words, actually.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

No problem when Punk breaks kayfabe, but Nash? Call the police..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

No really there is nothing wrong with it. Just do it the right way and don't come out there as obvious breaker. No need to use common wrestling slangs.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Its kayfabe breaking era.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



ice_edge said:


> No really there is nothing wrong with it. Just do it the right way and don't come out there as obvious breaker. No need to use common wrestling slangs.


That "slang" turns out not to be common around casual crowds.
He didn't deliver properly is what you're trying to say?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

My god your threads are always shit.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Kayfabe is so broken down, the pieces will take ages to put together again.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



DanTheMan07 said:


> No problem when Punk breaks kayfabe, but Nash? Call the police..


Punk never broke kayfabe really. He just went into insider stuff. 

Anyway, "get someone over with the people" is a phrase that means getting someone popular. I don't really see a problem with what he said. Michael Cole with his 'babyface Josh' and Cena with his 'heel persona' comment were breaking kayfabe and shouldn't have been said really.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

FAIL Thread is...FAIL. fpalm


I never understood why certain fans who create threads don't make sure to go back and actually LISTEN to the words carefully before posting a Quote for a Thread Title. 



and anyway, *WHO CARES ABOUT KAYFABE BREAKING?* 

You think the casuals even know what PUNK(yes, him) is talking about, let alone Kevin Nash? 


All the Casuals care is that Nash helped to cause Punk to lose his Title to Alberto Del Taco. And they want payback for Punk. 


Please Proceed with the Nash/HHH/Punk feud, okay guys? Enough with the Insider-crap.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry...Forgot to respond to this :



> Of course I would 'cause it's his decision as to whether he feels he can wrestle(if we can call it that) or not. It's not up to us.
> 
> Plus, we don't know how guys like Hogan and Nash feel. They're the ones who know their bodies better than we do.





Winning™ said:


> Unbelievable.




How is it "unbelievable" that I believe someone who says they're ready to wrestle? 

What exactly are you implying? It's my opinion, you know.  





K-Fed said:


> Those of you saying "Nash could kick Punks ass because he's bigger" are retarded. Punk has a martial arts background. Height and weight mean nothing. Its all about ability. *Bruce Lee was 5'7" 135lbs, just saying.*




But Bruce Lee is BRUCE FUCKIN' LEE. 


PHIL is not Bruce Lee. He's just Phil, the Pizza Delivery Guy. 



just saying....




EDIT : Oh and it's all about ability, you say? Then I say Nash has the "ability" to pound "Phil" to a bloody pulp. See? It's about 'ability'.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

I took Tae Kwon Do classes for a couple years when I was a kid. That doesn't mean I would have any advantage over someone much stronger than me in a fight. LOL @ people trying to make Punk out to be some martial arts expert. He's just a small, skinny-fat guy.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Capat = Tapac
> 
> Wow, I didn't even know. Good catch, scrillz.


Trolls get bored eventually and move on..unless they are really stubborn ones


----------



## Stinky pinkie (Aug 27, 2011)

Nash, well hes another wrestler that can't let it go, he needs to go home before he blows another knee out, His mic stills are all but gone and I remember a time when he was king shit, with the wolf pac and all that. 

Just like all the other 80's/ 90's wrestlers think they still got it, but don't and bitch about they got screwed buy this guy and that guy from way back then.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> I took Tae Kwon Do classes for a couple years when I was a kid. That doesn't mean I would have any advantage over someone much stronger than me in a fight. LOL @ people trying to make Punk out to be some martial arts expert. He's just a small, skinny-fat guy.


Exactly. Kevin Nash would whoop his vanilla midget ass.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Tapac said:


> That shit dont work with top guys.
> 
> 
> Wrestlemania Cena sandbags Miz
> ...


 That made me LOL really hard:lmao



DoYouRealize? said:


> That "slang" turns out not to be common around casual crowds.
> He didn't deliver properly is what you're trying to say?


That's the only thing in that favor why it might be over looked by the management. 



glenwo2 said:


> FAIL Thread is...FAIL. fpalm
> 
> 
> I never understood why certain fans who create threads don't make sure to go back and actually LISTEN to the words carefully before posting a Quote for a Thread Title.
> ...


But we wanna proceed with the insider stuff


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

It's about the ability kids and not how big you are. 

Need to learn the right things at school.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Yes 'cause everyone here is a kid except for you. Stop with that condescending shit, okay?


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*



Dark_Raiden said:


> So everyone's going to ignore that he said "get" and not "put" as in make him famous??? And yes, Punk broke a little kayfabe by stating that top guys were asskissers instead of the best competitors.


You can say the same about MMA top guys. For example (fiction), perhaps Couture is an ass-kisser and Franklin isn't, so one is promoted and the other isn't.

Better examples: Fedor and Overeem don't kiss Dana's ass so they aren't signed, promoted and are shitted on when they were/are top fighters in the world.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

No but seriously here glen. People need to realize there is more than big size when it comes to fights. Really.

Like for example what all the self defense classes teaches you? If you are a small shaped woman and large man tries to abduct you or rape you or whatever you still can defend yourself if you know how.

It's the same thing here. The ability and technique are far superior things than just being big. I just can't see where people get those ideas from.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> No but seriously here glen. People need to realize there is more than big size when it comes to fights. Really.
> 
> Like for example what all the self defense classes teaches you? If you are a small shaped woman and large man tries to abduct you or rape you or whatever you still can defend yourself if you know how.
> 
> It's the same thing here. The ability and technique are far superior things than just being big. I just can't see where people get those ideas from.


Dude you cant have some midget guy and expect him to beat up a massive 7 foot guy who could kick his head off, Sometimes size does beat ability. only sometimes though.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

CP Munk said:


> Dude you cant have some midget guy and expect him to beat up a massive 7 foot guy who could kick his head off, Sometimes size does beat ability. only sometimes though.


He is really not a midget bro. It only seems that way because he is facing someone who is a bigger man.

Punk is actually a normal looking guy. Actually he is about 5 cm taller than me (metric system). And even weights more than me.

LOL people don't call guys like me midgets. That's a TV illusion and you guys need to get it out of your heads. 

We can start with that. Compare yourselves to the height and weight of CM Punk first before you even go into that kinda stuff like calling other people midgets.

That is nothing more but totally blind hate and completely jumping on "what nash said few weeks ago" band wagon. 

What size can introduce is people jumping to conclusions. Sometimes it's nothing more but illusion. 

It's all about how well you can handle yourself in a fight. Besides think about this that you can actually play it really dirty and do things like byte, scratch go after the balls, eyes ears and just about anything. 

You can play with any dirty rule in the book. It can be all about anatomy really. It can be about ability, technique or everything in between. 

Size can only be there to induce fear into people. Don't fall for it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Doesn't age and current kayfabe strength have anything to do with it?

CM Punk is a multiple time champ at his physical and character prime. He's taken somebody who has been dominant in the company to his absolute limit multiple times, beat him for the strap in his hometown and took it hostage. 

I'm supposed to think that somebody who has beaten top faces in the company would lose to a 52 year old guy who looks like he should star in one of those shitty reality t.v. shows about motorcycles or junkyards or pawn shops?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> He is really not a midget bro. It only seems that way because he is facing someone who is a bigger man.
> 
> Punk is actually a normal looking guy. Actually he is about 5 cm taller than me (metric system). And even weights more than me.
> 
> ...


I never said he was a midget? Compared to kevin nash hes pretty much a midget Anyhoo why is everyone arguing about who would win in a fight? When are kevin nash and cm punk going to fight?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Doesn't age and current kayfabe strength have anything to do with it?
> 
> CM Punk is a multiple time champ at his physical and character prime. He's taken somebody who has been dominant in the company to his absolute limit multiple times, beat him for the strap in his hometown and took it hostage.
> 
> I'm supposed to think that somebody who has beaten top faces in the company would lose to a 52 year old guy who looks like he should star in one of those shitty reality t.v. shows about motorcycles or junkyards or pawn shops?


You could take the same kayfabe theory and say that Nash can be booked to look strong against Punk, despite his age.


----------



## AdamSmaili (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is it okay to have a million threads on this ? This forum is so biased.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> No but seriously here glen. People need to realize there is more than big size when it comes to fights. Really.
> 
> Like for example what all the self defense classes teaches you? If you are a small shaped woman and large man tries to abduct you or rape you or whatever you still can defend yourself if you know how.
> 
> It's the same thing here. The ability and technique are far superior things than just being big. I just can't see where people get those ideas from.


I agree but the point about Self-Defense classes is to teach you how to DEFEND, not to ATTACK.

It's basically a way so you can GET AWAY from your attacker, like in the case of a rapist(in regards to women)...


Everyone is making such a big deal out of Punk's Muy Thai that it's making him sound like he's this indestructible martial-arts machine that can smash Brick Walls or something. 

He's just a man and a man who is giving up plenty of height and size to someone who isn't exactly a bean-pole. But who has been in a good number of fights himself...even one where he got arrested for.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> No but seriously here glen. People need to realize there is more than big size when it comes to fights. Really.
> 
> Like for example what all the self defense classes teaches you? If you are a small shaped woman and large man tries to abduct you or rape you or whatever you still can defend yourself if you know how.
> 
> It's the same thing here. The ability and technique are far superior things than just being big. I just can't see where people get those ideas from.


It honestly wouldn't be very difficult to beat Nash in a fight. Just kick him in the knee a couple times and watch him crawl around on the ground where he'd only be about 4 feet tall.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Sorry...Forgot to respond to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a martial arts background and I never said he was Bruce Lee. I was just saying he has ability like Lee...Nash just has size and quad tears.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok, but this is pro wrestling. Punk rolls out of the ring. Nash ain't following cuz he may break himself. And Punk doesn't have to fear the 10 count cuz he is faster than nash and can enter from the other side before nash lumbers over there. Shrug, tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> It honestly wouldn't be very difficult to beat Nash in a fight. Just kick him in the knee a couple times and watch him crawl around on the ground where he'd only be about 4 feet tall.


Just build a ring in front of him and force him to climb over the ropes to get to you.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> It honestly wouldn't be very difficult to beat Nash in a fight. Just kick him in the knee a couple times and watch him crawl around on the ground where he'd only be about 4 feet tall.


Not hard to beat Punk either :

Just shove a can of Beer in his face and he'll start running.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

Dudalizer said:


> It honestly wouldn't be very difficult to beat Nash in a fight. Just kick him in the knee a couple times and watch him crawl around on the ground where he'd only be about 4 feet tall.


ok that was lame.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Every wrestler who is top featured got there by kissing a lot of butt Punk included. Ok now..

Can we get a localized Punk thread because this is becoming ridiculous. Everyday someone starts a new one and if someone starts a thread NOT related to Punk it often gets shut down cause its similiar to another. Kinda biase there guys.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

only us smarks kno or care
no one else uses wrestling lingo


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

It was just Nash wording his promo like a retard because he has an IQ the same number as his shoe size, nothing to get too angsty over. It was worth a bit of a facepalm when I watched it live though.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Nash is just pathetic i hope he goes back to backstage role soon. He doesnt have a single "match" left in his body and still WWE is pushing him against CM Punk now thats..........wrong.

Lets add Scott Hall and X-pac to the Mix and we have our "Forever Teenagers" NWO back :gun: 

Woooooooo!!!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

We all know its fake. But Kevin Nash saying hes not here to put Punk over is stupid hes more likely to tear his quads again


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

blah blah Nash said "get him over" and he shouldn't have, yak yak. Fuck off. Bret Hart just yesterday on Smackdown pretty much outright admitted it was taped. And then how many times did the announcers mention "live on Super Smackdown on Tuesday"? They basically told the world a dozen times it was taped.

Gotta have something to complain about no matter how minor though, don't we? At least this thread isn't quite as stupid as the "Kelly holds her belt in a way I don't like" thread.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

When talking about a real fight it could really be more than about size or martial backrounds or anything. If you can surprise your opponent long enough I believe you could win just about any fight. 

As far as self defense goes I was trying to make a point that you in real world fight could use dirty tactics to win and no matter how big you are if I went after soft spots in your body (which you can't train or juice up with some roids) and I would get in a surprise attack with those tactics (which you would not know I would use) you would still lose. But that would go both ways.

And there is no one to tell me I can't use any object before starting kicking you while you are on the ground. People here like to talk about fair fights while irl we have seen many times that people really might cheat to get an advantage.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

I think most casual fans know Smackdown isn't usually live.

Also, Nash is a dumbass, coulda been a lot worse.. Cena saying "heel persona" was definitely way worse.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

The thing is Cena said it in comedic fashion while Nash in serious mode. A bit of a difference there.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Honestly, shit like this and ''let my heel persona shine through'' is definitely crossing the line. A few weeks ago everyone was making threads titled ''would the shoot promo work if CM Punk wasn't the one doing it?'', and well, there's your answer, I guess. Punk blurred the line between reality and kayfabe PERFECTLY and along come Cena and Nash spouting this kind of bullshit out of their mouths.


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Kevin Nash "I'm not here to put Punk over."*

Nash would squash Punk like a bug....


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

K-Fed said:


> Punk has a legit background in martial arts, everyone knows that.


Legit background does not mean learning how to properly strike someone with a guy who knows Muay Thai on your day off from the wrestling circuit. 

Just did a search on "CM Punk Muay Thai" and all I could find was what you put in your post, which tells me that people have no idea at all about his actual background.

I don't even think you can consider yourself "legitimate" in any form of self-defense, fighting style, or martial arts without going through at least a few months of training, conditioning, sparring, and then exemplifying competence with using striking and evading manuevers and tactics in actual competition.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

DUDE. Who cares. It's not only Punk anyway. Christian is the same.
How buff you are shouldn't even matter. It's about talent anyway.
And you can tell most of the wrestlers who are not as big are more talented like Christian and Punk.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

nash could easily kick punk's ass.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

X pac said:


> nash could easily kick punk's ass.


He'd tear his quad while moving in on Punk.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

The99Crusher said:


> He'd tear his quad while moving in on Punk.


Yeah But he'd still be able to pound of him even when in pain!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

And here we are at ground zero again devolving the whole picture a couple of notches:rolleye:.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm still waiting on some proof that Punk has a legit martial arts background. Something that didn't come from the mouths of the WWE commentators. Not that I'm saying you people are lying, it's just that - like the guy above me- I've googled it and can't find a single thing.


----------

